# Microclimate B1 Dimming thermostat



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

*Microclimate B1 Dimming thermostat...*

Does anyone have these? I have noticed that they are a fair bit cheaper than the habistat dimming thermostats... does that mean they aren't as good?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i have a couple of these and never had a problem with them 
there pretty good imo


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a B1ME (another one on the way if the post office get their arses into gear) and swear by it


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

crafty said:


> i have a couple of these and never had a problem with them
> there pretty good imo



Thanks 
do they do twin channel versions like habistat do?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i dont honestly know 
iv never seen one i may be wrong though


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, I think it might work out cheaper to get the Habistat twin channel ones though, so might go with that. Thanks for your help 
Could these go with heatmats? (the microclimate ones or the habistat ones)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> Ok, I think it might work out cheaper to get the Habistat twin channel ones though, so might go with that. Thanks for your help
> Could these go with heatmats? (the microclimate ones or the habistat ones)


Its a thermostat designed for controlling heat mats, what do you think?


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Its a thermostat designed for controlling heat mats, what do you think?



dont know thats why I asked. coudln't see heatmat in the description or the name, so assumed it was a lightbulb one and didnt know if that meant that it cant be used for heat mats as it may not be designed to.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> dont know thats why I asked. coudln't see heatmat in the description or the name, so assumed it was a lightbulb one and didnt know if that meant that it cant be used for heat mats as it may not be designed to.


It is a lightbulb one, I was being sarcastic, you might need to use Google


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Microclimate to a good range of mat stats, I'm not sure about using dimmers with a mat though.

Ignore young gun :Na_Na_Na_Na: not taken their helpful pills yet :lol2:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

the-tick said:


> Microclimate to a good range of mat stats, I'm not sure about using dimmers with a mat though.
> 
> Ignore young gun :Na_Na_Na_Na: not taken their helpful pills yet :lol2:



ok  lol 
Thanks for your help. I will have a look at the rest of their products. 

Thanks again


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

dimmers work fine on mats, just a bit over-engineered. Gotta watch the minimum wattage though.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

is this just for geckos ???


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

snickers said:


> dimmers work fine on mats, just a bit over-engineered. Gotta watch the minimum wattage though.



yeah we're going to be very careful with that. thanks for your help


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

the-tick said:


> is this just for geckos ???


It is indeed


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

just found out that the habistat twin channel one is for heat mats only,so will work out cheaper to have 2 of them rather than 4 of the microclimate ones. Thanks for your help, the tick, and everyone else  much appreciated.


----------

